# Wilfa Svart vs Mignon



## SheepAreOnFire1903 (Jul 8, 2017)

Recently picked up a Sage DTP and have been using my Svart on Moka setting ie the finest and getting some decent shots. A bit inconsistent flow on occasion and had couple of flows which were a bit spluttery. The Svart was picked up for Aerorpress and V60 use but I figured it will do for now.

Anyway I also have a Rhinowares hand grinder which I set to fine and tried a couple of shots without success. Both times the DTP choked.

Question is, will a Mignon make a big difference to consistency and taste profile ? I presume I might just need to ease off on the hand grinder to reach the finest without choking the DTP but it is a real pain to get to around 18g. I have been using the unpressurised baskets.

All help appreciated.

thanks


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Wilfa isn't designed for espresso so no wonder your shots are spluttery. For espresso, you need an espresso grinder - Mignon will do the trick, consistency-wise providing your barista technique is also consistent. Should notice a difference in the cup too.


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

^^^^^

Totally agree with all said above. Have used a Mignon for espresso, apart from a bit of grooming as they can be a little bit clumpy, its more than capable of the job.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

I lived with a Mignon for 3 years, exclusively for espresso. Great little grinder for that, but I never really tried for other types of brew.

Bought a Wilfa a couple of days ago. Greet grinder for filter and French Press, but certainly not what you want for espresso.


----------



## SheepAreOnFire1903 (Jul 8, 2017)

Cheers guys. How much difference would you say there is between Moka Pot and Espresso ? I am set on getting an espresso dedicated grinder in a couple of months time. At the time I bought the Wilfa I wasn't intending on getting an espresso machine but my good lady ended up buying me a SMEG machine for Xmas and allowed me to change it to a DTP. The grinder I have is make do at the moment and has produced some good shots but if I hear you all right it is the consistency of grind which will make the biggest difference ?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Yes.


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

You'll definitely get better results with a Mignon. And until then you'll get better results using the rhinowares grinder than the Wilfa. Just keep trying shots taking the rhino back to a coarser setting a click at a time from where it choked the dtp. Somewhere along the line you'll find the spot where your shots are doing ok - say 1:2 in 25-30 secs (say 15g coffee in basket to 30g in the cup).

I have a Wilfa which I really like for brewed but I tried the moka setting and it was hopeless. So until the Niche grinder gets delivered I'm using a feldgrind hand grinder for espresso. Once I have it dialled in for the beans I'm using it's not bad. Another option you could try, which may make life a little easier, is to grind the dose of beans using a coarse setting on the Wilfa - STEAP maybe - then transfer those grinds to your rhino at the setting which produces your best shots and finish off the beans using the rhino. It saves a bit of effort, especially when you're dialling in or making more than one drink.

But the real answer is to upgrade to the best electric dedicated grinder for espresso as soon as you can. There's been some terrific bargain Mignons on here recently so keep your eyes open.


----------



## SheepAreOnFire1903 (Jul 8, 2017)

salty said:


> You'll definitely get better results with a Mignon. And until then you'll get better results using the rhinowares grinder than the Wilfa. Just keep trying shots taking the rhino back to a coarser setting a click at a time from where it choked the dtp. Somewhere along the line you'll find the spot where your shots are doing ok - say 1:2 in 25-30 secs (say 15g coffee in basket to 30g in the cup).
> 
> I have a Wilfa which I really like for brewed but I tried the moka setting and it was hopeless. So until the Niche grinder gets delivered I'm using a feldgrind hand grinder for espresso. Once I have it dialled in for the beans I'm using it's not bad. Another option you could try, which may make life a little easier, is to grind the dose of beans using a coarse setting on the Wilfa - STEAP maybe - then transfer those grinds to your rhino at the setting which produces your best shots and finish off the beans using the rhino. It saves a bit of effort, especially when you're dialling in or making more than one drink.
> 
> But the real answer is to upgrade to the best electric dedicated grinder for espresso as soon as you can. There's been some terrific bargain Mignons on here recently so keep your eyes open.


Thanks Salty. Tried pregrinding this morning in the Wilfa using Steap and finished them off in the Rhino. Took ages still and again choked the machine. Tried another single dose this time and took it back a click and it worked. It's a lot of work on the Rhino and reminds me why I stopped using it. As soon as I get a dedicated grinder the better.


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

Yeah the rhino, like the porlex is hard work. The Feldgrind is definitely easier but getting a quality electric grinder is definitely the way to go. How did it taste and what were your weights in and out, and timing?

I know it's all about taste but it does look like a nice shot 

See what it's like if you pregrind in the Wilfa at the aeropress range and then use the rhino at the setting you got the shot with, to finish it off. Let us know how that goes.


----------



## SheepAreOnFire1903 (Jul 8, 2017)

salty said:


> Yeah the rhino, like the porlex is hard work. The Feldgrind is definitely easier but getting a quality electric grinder is definitely the way to go. How did it taste and what were your weights in and out, and timing?
> 
> I know it's all about taste but it does look like a nice shot
> 
> See what it's like if you pregrind in the Wilfa at the aeropress range and then use the rhino at the setting you got the shot with, to finish it off. Let us know how that goes.


Sorry just seen this post just now. I have been getting some nice tasting shots. Started to put around 16/17g in the double and aiming for double that out. SIngle basket, I put around 9g and again aim for double out. Timing wise I have not measured but around the 30/35 seconds for the double. I'll maybe give the Aeropress grind a try shortly. Not too disappointed with the results from the Wilfa hence the original question.


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

SheepAreOnFire1903 said:


> Sorry just seen this post just now. I have been getting some nice tasting shots. Started to put around 16/17g in the double and aiming for double that out. SIngle basket, I put around 9g and again aim for double out. Timing wise I have not measured but around the 30/35 seconds for the double. I'll maybe give the Aeropress grind a try shortly. Not too disappointed with the results from the Wilfa hence the original question.


I'm surprised if you're getting that on the Wilfa and using non pressurised baskets but if you are, good work. When I tried on the finest setting it just gushed out


----------



## SheepAreOnFire1903 (Jul 8, 2017)

salty said:


> I'm surprised if you're getting that on the Wilfa and using non pressurised baskets but if you are, good work. When I tried on the finest setting it just gushed out


It can be a hit or miss but the thing is, I don't know any different. I will get another grinder shortly and I'm sure it will be more consistent and tweak able. For now though, I am getting good coffee that I can enjoy. I do wonder how much the Eureka will improve the coffee


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

I'll try it again on the wilfa in the morning and let you know how I get on.

I think you'll easily tell the difference. More consistency, better grind. If you are getting away with it at the moment I'm sure that not all beans will be so forgiving. What beans are you using?


----------



## SheepAreOnFire1903 (Jul 8, 2017)

salty said:


> I'll try it again on the wilfa in the morning and let you know how I get on.
> 
> I think you'll easily tell the difference. More consistency, better grind. If you are getting away with it at the moment I'm sure that not all beans will be so forgiving. What beans are you using?


I think you are right. Probably a bit underextracted at times. I have been using Vagabond Roasters Columbian La Lomita. Turn the setting as far as it will go.


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

SheepAreOnFire1903 said:


> I think you are right. Probably a bit underextracted at times. I have been using Vagabond Roasters Columbian La Lomita. Turn the setting as far as it will go.


Well I tried. Disaster. Just gushed out. And the burrs were making so much noise rubbing on each other if you keep doing it I think you may end up breaking the Wilfa. Which is a shame because it's a great grinder for what it's intended for.

I can see why hand grinding with the rhino is getting to be a pain but the Wilfa really isn't a viable alternative.

If I were you I'd buy something cheap that will be ok until you you can afford your target grinder. There's a new smart grinder pro in the sale section for £120. If you buy that to keep you going and sell it in 6 months for £80-£90 you really haven't lost too much


----------



## SheepAreOnFire1903 (Jul 8, 2017)

salty said:


> Well I tried. Disaster. Just gushed out. And the burrs were making so much noise rubbing on each other if you keep doing it I think you may end up breaking the Wilfa. Which is a shame because it's a great grinder for what it's intended for.
> 
> I can see why hand grinding with the rhino is getting to be a pain but the Wilfa really isn't a viable alternative.
> 
> If I were you I'd buy something cheap that will be ok until you you can afford your target grinder. There's a new smart grinder pro in the sale section for £120. If you buy that to keep you going and sell it in 6 months for £80-£90 you really haven't lost too much


Cheers for all your help. I tried a double this morning and it did gush out quite quickly. Was also a touch sour so I can see what you mean. Don't want to break the Wilfa so will weigh up my options. Thanks again


----------



## Walker29 (Jan 10, 2021)

Out of interest what did you end up doing Sheep? Hope your Wilfa survived! Was in similar situation as you, started off with the Wilfa for pour overs, plumped for a used Mazzer SJ.


----------

